# trusted online store...



## spm (Apr 3, 2010)

i want to find an online store for pc components that can supply in kerala and one that can be trusted.
it should have low price and good hardware with listing.
please help.
thanks in advance


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

i dont know about kerala but lynx is good.... my friend shopped from it to get xfx hd 5750.... 
www.lynxindia.com


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 3, 2010)

www.theitwares.com


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

PRIMABGB is good.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> PRIMABGB is good.



a bit low on available products. Lynx is better.


----------



## monkey (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> a bit low on available products. Lynx is better.


Even Lynx doesn't have half the products it displays..no online store has. They just display them and confirm the availability only after receiving the order...

@OP: list of all online stores is listed elsewhere on the forum. People have had different experience with different stores so you will have to see the feedback for all and then take your on decision. Do look for deals on E and TE forums too.


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

When you order from Lynx, please stress for the owner to place the Seriel numbers on your invoice. My 60K worth of invoice has none..!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2010)

www.lynx-india.com is very good...

I ordered my entire rig from there!


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

HOW IS LYNX'S SERVICE???? How much days did they take to deliver your goods????


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

^^
That utterly depends on Amarbir's (papaji's) mood....!

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

Okay, will give you an honest picture.

When I dealt with Amarbir, he was really good. I got my stuff in 7 days (cabinet, GPU, cpu, PSU, ram, motherboard) all shipped. I specially wanted it on Monday (had taken leave from office to receive the goods), and he insured I got it then. Advised me a better shipping method I saved money.

Now the cons, he was a registered dealer at TE. There were umpteen cases there, with him giving commitments and not delivering good on time. Not speaking properly to people who had paid, and being rude. It was a really bad scene there. I was part of the threads there. Eventually he resigned as a dealer from TE. I do not want to paste the links here, cause he is a businessman. But this is the honest truth. 

If you deal with him, *STRESS THAT THE INVOICE HAS A SERIAL NUMBER FOR EACH COMPONENT*. I received mine for 6 components and there are no serial numbers. Many others have received papers in similar condition. 

By the way where do you stay...? Which part of India.?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 5, 2010)

dont forget *www.theitdepot.com/

I usually get great prices from them and have purchased about 25000 Rs worth of stuff. That also have cool modding items and brands not easily available in local shops.

Good packaging too


and I dont like lynx at all. their stocks are very poor and you never know what product is avail or not. you have to post in their forum to first find out if they have the stuff and then you can think of buying. I hate that.


----------



## spm (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks everyone for the reply.
i live in pathanamthitta in kerala.
thanks again for the info


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 8, 2010)

ur welcome...
and no need of sayin thanks     friends help friends....


----------



## kanishka (Apr 8, 2010)

Let me give you feedback of lynx,

i ordered 32gb corsair voyager pen drive from there...
the guy Amarbir,was initially rude to me after payment through paypal and he even cut(disconnecting while not picking up) my call once..

After some days(now), he is speaking nicely and helping me out...So i think it really depends on his mood...

Yea one thing remember, lynx doesnt show the availability of stock so this could sometimes delay the shipping...


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 9, 2010)

spm said:


> thanks everyone for the reply.
> i live in pathanamthitta in kerala.
> thanks again for the info



I live in cochin. I havnt purchased anything online.Main issue is the warranty.In case of any prob it will take weeks to get repaired or replaced.Because we need to ship it back.But here we can throw it to the dealer and we can pick another.


----------



## static_x (Apr 9, 2010)

I suggest Lynx-india.com

For the availability and the delivery time please talk to Amarbir before placing the order. This way you can get the fair idea about both.

IMHO Amarbir @Lynx is doing great work but sometimes he is rude so depends how he deals with you but again I would recommend Lynx for anything you need related to your PC needs. Moreover Amarbir has a good knowledge of every product he sells and that is what makes him better than the rest.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2010)

Is TheITWares.com reliable? And does it ship to Delhi? And how many days does it take to arrive?


----------



## asingh (Jul 26, 2010)

^^
It is good. I get my stuff..in 48 hours post making the EFT. Packaging is superb.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2010)

^ ^ And no problem regarding those Serial Numbers or other stuff, right?
I actually intend to buy this TheITWares -TheITWares -
edit: No Credit card option?


----------



## asingh (Jul 26, 2010)

^^
He gives a proper receipt. Not sure about CC. I always did an EFT, much safer.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 26, 2010)

Try *bwindia.net they have nice catalog online and very honest guys.. but its in bangalore and they ship all over india as well.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 26, 2010)

@Liverpool_fan
why don't you go to Nehru Place & buy directly from there?


----------



## monkey (Jul 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ And no problem regarding those Serial Numbers or other stuff, right?
> I actually intend to buy this TheITWares -TheITWares -
> edit: No Credit card option?



If you want to use credit card then visit these sites:

Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!
.:: Yantra Online ::.
eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 27, 2010)

Most of the indian pricing websites like the,
SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !
Computers Hardware, Peripherals, Cameras, Laptops, Gaming Equipment Tech Heaven, Thin client Lamington Road, Mumbai
www.theitwares.com
deltapage.com


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 27, 2010)

is anythinginit safe 
its close to my place .. just wondering if it'll be ok to order from there


----------



## pranav.seth (Jul 28, 2010)

blind foldly order on theitdepot.com.... great range of products. just see to it that everything is insured from which ever site u buy from


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 29, 2010)

All the online stores mentioned here have rate difference of Rs.1000 to 1500 against the rate at  *bwindia.net . Check out guys.. I just bought new system from them.. really good guys.


----------



## monkey (Jul 29, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> All the online stores mentioned here have rate difference of Rs.1000 to 1500 against the rate at  *bwindia.net . Check out guys.. I just bought new system from them.. really good guys.



Stop Spamming....Have proof before making such comments...


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 30, 2010)

monkey said:


> Stop Spamming....Have proof before making such comments...


 
I'm not spammin here...I have being searching all the sites and comparing their rates and I have found atleast 1k- 1.5 k differences in mobo and cpu prices.. you yourself can check out..

Well I'm not doing advertising for them..just thought if it could save couple of thousands for others..


----------



## monkey (Jul 30, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> I'm not spammin here...I have being searching all the sites and comparing their rates and I have found atleast 1k- 1.5 k differences in mobo and cpu prices.. you yourself can check out..
> 
> Well I'm not doing advertising for them..just thought if it could save couple of thousands for others..



You need to check properly then...all prices at bwindia.net are exclusive of taxes and shipping...
Just for example...AMD 965BE is retailing for 9k-9.3k (shipped) at most sites while at bwindia.net it comes to nearly 9.6k...
1k-1.5k difference (for PC components) is too much in this competitive market considering all PC components are from same sources...


----------

